# MLB.tv app causing reboots 100% of time



## Riverdome (May 12, 2005)

Tried ysing mlb.tv app during spring training and every time I started a stream my Tivo locked up and after 3-4 minutes rebooted. I chaulked it up to something to do with the new season. Tonight I tried again and it's doing the same thing. I'm 3/3 tonight with trying to start a stream leading to a complete system reboot. MLB.tv works perfect on my Android device via home wifi and on my laptop using the same connection.

Tivo network is TWC plugged into wireless router via Ethernet. Roamio is connected to mini via coax.

Anyone had similar issues? Thoughts on possible resolution?

Many thanks.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

I watched free game of the day 2 days now both were fine. Picture was then exact same you would get on the ps3


----------



## Scooterj (Dec 11, 2013)

Today is the first day I used MLB TV and it is working like crap. Reboots, buffering, and freezing. My signal strength is at 95% so that is not the issue. I have MLB TV on Roku and it is great no buffering takes maybe 3 seconds to go game to game. I have had the Roamio since December and it seems like more and more issues are popping up. Not very happy with it at all.


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

After no problems so far this season, MLB.TV has frozen twice on me (freezes, I go back to TiVo, go back to MLB.TV, selected game now shows spinny thing, then goes black, TiVo reboots--twice!) without me ever seeing any baseball!

P.S. And this is on Premiere XL--no one was talking about it over in the Premiere forum yet.

UPDATE: On my Panasonic TV MLB.TV is constantly buffering and then just timing out (which I've never seen before), so it looks like it's not a TiVo problem, but at least my TV didn't reboot because of it. ;-)


----------



## Riverdome (May 12, 2005)

As my Tivo was rebooting I pulled up the Red Sox game on my phone so it didn't appear to be a mlb.tv server problem, unless Tivo and mobile streams come from unique data sources.

Late last night I tried the app on my mini and the game played. Once an AB it would rewind 2-3 seconds automatically, not sure if that was buffering?? After a few innings the game went to commercial and never came back. I didn't troubleshoot and just called it a night. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

After I posted I went to my iPad and the game I was having trouble with on TiVo and my TV was flipping back-and-forth between live (8th or 9th innning) and the 5th inning! Incredible.


----------



## KingPenguin (Dec 26, 2005)

MLB.tv changed their backend somewhat at the end of spring training. Appearantly they switched from using Nexdef on PC clients to some other technology. I wonder if it requires client changes on Tivo etc. that haven't been rolled out.

This is why I didn't renew my MLB.tv subscription this year. Lots of problems last year and I am waiting for the new implementation to get this all worked out. I really want to watch baseball, but not going to spend all that money for something that doesn't stream right to the Tivo/Mini.

If anyone does have it working well on Tivo, please post here.


----------



## Scooterj (Dec 11, 2013)

The MLB TV app worked better for me last night but still had some issues with skipping back a few seconds you would see the pitch you just saw 5 seconds ago. I hope it works better soon it is disappointing. MLB TV on my ROKU way faster switching between games and very smooth interface no skipping or freezing at all and it has radio broadcast option which you can play over the video feed.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Now the last 2 days not working and has caused my mini no get stuck needing me to unplug and reboot it. 
I am close to paying for the sub but not like this.


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

MLB.TV was fine on the TiVo for me last night, but fwiw I also wasn't watching any live games, just one from the afternoon. And this morning I saw a new TiVo software update was being installed (on Premiere XL), so we'll see how it is after that....


----------



## Scooterj (Dec 11, 2013)

I just put on MLB TV today to watch the Mets/Reds game and again the thing froze entire system rebooted. This MLB TV app on Tivo is by far the worst. I have it on Roku and use to have it on PS3 and never had these problems. Lets go Tivo get you heads out your butts and fix it !!!!!!!!!1


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Working fine for me today after signing up on the monthly deal.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Scooterj said:


> I just put on MLB TV today to watch the Mets/Reds game and again the thing froze entire system rebooted. This MLB TV app on Tivo is by far the worst. I have it on Roku and use to have it on PS3 and never had these problems. Lets go Tivo get you heads out your butts and fix it !!!!!!!!!1


Over the last few days, there have been a lot of quality issues across all MLB.TV platforms (including Roku and PS3) such as freezing, repeating, and network disconnects. This Deadspin article is the first I've seen outlining some of the issues this year:
http://deadspin.com/whats-up-with-mlb-tv-and-how-can-it-be-fixed-1557683857


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

synch22 said:


> Working fine for me today after signing up on the monthly deal.


Well that was earlier just had to reboot twice. Its not working.


----------



## shemmy (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm having this problem now on my Roamio. The couple of times I've tried to access mlb.tv through the Tivo, it has frozen, crashed, and then rebooted itself. Once it happened after I was watching a stream for a few minutes, and just now it happened before it even loaded a picture, I just had a frozen circular "loading" image, and then a reboot.


----------



## Riverdome (May 12, 2005)

Another bad mlb.tv day. Tried to watch game, Tivo locked up and eventually rebooted. Tried watching same game after reboot and it played . . . . for awhile. About 20 minutes later it locked up again but I was able to slowly get back to the Tivo main menu - and I gave up on baseball on Tivo. Back to my Galaxy Note 2 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyTV (Mar 16, 2014)

I signed up for the monthly plan cause I wasn't sure this works ... this works. ...... and now the thing keeps going back .... going back and repeating and then .... freeze... jump ahead. Just like I typed it!

The problem is it keeps trying to go HD when clearly it can't keep up because of ISP slowdowns. The app needs to buffer more or let me manually choose a lower resolution. But having it be so jumpy is so annoying I want to scream.

But hey, on my PC it's even worse. If you try to watch from the beginning it'll freeze and then goto live even if you have set no spoilers. So after I gave up on the pc version, I tried the tivo and it's really bad unless I'm watching after 1 am.

I was tempted to buy the whole season and save a few bucks, but at least now I can cancel after 1 month.


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

FWIW, I watched a game last night with no TiVo (Premiere XL) issues--no rebooting or locking up. That's after I got the latest TiVo software update, if that has anything at all to do with it.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't think the update has anything to do with it. It seems to be more a lack of streaming capacity at MLB. There was a fairly light schedule of live games last night. I noticed that the troubles began on Wednesday, which was the first full schedule of night games. I too didn't have any problem last night (even switching around from game to game). But it seems to be pervasive amongst all platforms (I also stream on a PS3 - my preference) since Wednesday during peak live game inventory times - see my link above indicating there is a general problem with Adobe streaming this year.

It's also possible that MLB has resolved the Adobe issue (oh please).

There are 12 games today starting between 1 and 2:20pm ET. I would be interested in your experience and others on the Tivo during this period.


----------



## Scooterj (Dec 11, 2013)

I tried again today same issues with Mlb Tv. glad I only signed up monthly because if it does not improve i will cancel. It seems like Mlb Tv is terrible on all devices this year. It was such a great product last year and now they have completely gave the fans the middle finger. We can all thank Uncle Bud. I guess when they sent there best MLB Tv guys to work for MLB instant replay they just ignored MLB tv all together.


----------



## Riverdome (May 12, 2005)

I'll disagree with the "it's terrible on all devices" - at least for me it has worked well on my PC and Android device. For this Buckeye it's just a Tivo problem.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah tivo only problem here too.
I am using on ps3 for locals with unblock us which was suprisingly easy to set up. You get all blackout games, espn included.

As a bonus netflix in other countries is possible as well with better movie availability.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree with Riverdome; its basically just been a Tivo problem for me as well. I can try watching a game on the Roamio or the Mini and the picture is good but the audio skips and freezes up at times....since I own a Roku and Apple TV I tried those devices and did not have those problems. Oddly though if I go back to that game in the archives and watch it really late at night like 1am on it plays perfect....so its kinda like there is some problem going on with Live streaming? I'm new to Tivo and really like the DVR's and having MLB integrated was a major bonus but so far that app needs some serious attention....Please Tivo take a look at it and fix it!


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

This thread seems to have went dead but since my last post I have noticed a few things. I first thought that the MLB problems were isolated to Tivo but I have now experienced a lot of issues on the Roku and my android tablet. MLBTV completely crashed my android tablet multiple times tonight and the video quality on my Roku was terrible! I was , however, able to watch the games on my apple TV and iPhone but even on those devices the quality wasn't great. Launching the MLB app in Tivo since my last post managed to lock my Mini and Roamio both up completely causing me to reboot each device. Strange thing late tonight like around 3am my Roamio was able to stream the game perfect.....I have came to a conclusion that the MLB TV problem is not a Tivo problem but instead an MLB TV problem on all devices. I'm not sure what is going on but the last two seasons the app worked just fine. This year I have double the internet speed and bandwidth that I had the previous two years yet the quality is terrible. Not sure about the rest of you but I paid for a whole year and won't be able to get a refund. If MLB doesn't get this fixed soon I will think twice next season before spending my money on something that won't work. Just thought I'd share my experience and if any others out there are having similar problems I'd like to hear about it and or if you have any insight as to what is going on with MLB TV this year...


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

Hey ukwildcat4life, I was just about to post an update, too. I had not noticed too many problems since my last post (though I was tending to watch on light schedule nights), but last night was awful. My TiVo did not reboot, but once I thought it was locked up on a gray screen after I tried to exit MLB.TV on a black streaming screen--it eventually came back. On my Panasonic TV I was getting timeouts trying to stream. On my iPad I was getting errors. Even when it played it was riddled with streaming hiccups. The best device was my phone, though the resolution was much lower.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey Jaydro; thanks for the update! sounds like our problems are similar....I am trying to watch the Braves/Mets game on my Roamio as I'm typing and again very poor video quality with skips and pauses.....its no better on my Roku or android tablet.....so definitely sounds like this problem is on all devices and MLB TV needs to fix it ! Here is a link where people have been posting issues since opening day with their Roku devices...

http://forums.roku.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=66634&sid=65e2efb34bd3a4c2f47c8e2c49f6da2e&start=615


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Watched the Cubs game this afternoon on my iPad3 without a problem. Did not try Tivo or Roku. Biggest problem I have had with both is going to commerical and never coming back requiring restart of app.


----------



## dthomas1972 (Feb 21, 2013)

ukwildcat4life said:


> This thread seems to have went dead but since my last post I have noticed a few things. I first thought that the MLB problems were isolated to Tivo but I have now experienced a lot of issues on the Roku and my android tablet. MLBTV completely crashed my android tablet multiple times tonight and the video quality on my Roku was terrible! I was , however, able to watch the games on my apple TV and iPhone but even on those devices the quality wasn't great. Launching the MLB app in Tivo since my last post managed to lock my Mini and Roamio both up completely causing me to reboot each device. Strange thing late tonight like around 3am my Roamio was able to stream the game perfect.....I have came to a conclusion that the MLB TV problem is not a Tivo problem but instead an MLB TV problem on all devices. I'm not sure what is going on but the last two seasons the app worked just fine. This year I have double the internet speed and bandwidth that I had the previous two years yet the quality is terrible. Not sure about the rest of you but I paid for a whole year and won't be able to get a refund. If MLB doesn't get this fixed soon I will think twice next season before spending my money on something that won't work. Just thought I'd share my experience and if any others out there are having similar problems I'd like to hear about it and or if you have any insight as to what is going on with MLB TV this year...


Are you running 20.4.1 or 20.3.8 software version on the DVR?


----------



## Baseballsucks (Apr 23, 2014)

MLB is boring!


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

dthomas1972 said:


> Are you running 20.4.1 or 20.3.8 software version on the DVR?


Hey dthomas72: thanks for the reply. Both my roamio and mini have received the spring update and running 20.4.1. The mlb app seemed a lot better the last couple of days. I contacted MLB and they said they were aware that there are issues on many devices and that they are working on it. Now when it gets fixed I guess we will have to wait and see. Is your tivo streaming the games with good quality?


----------



## Scooterj (Dec 11, 2013)

I was watching the Rays/Twins game today my roamio rebooted. this MLB TV thing is becoming a joke. I know MLB TV is having trouble on many devices but it is terrible on my Roamio. i have a Roku 3 and there has been problems on that but not as bad as my Roamio. MLB has a major problem this year with the MLB tv. I am glad I have a monthly subscription because if things do not get fixed soon I will cancel it. Last year MLB Tv was awesome this year it looks like a bunch of 5th graders are running their software.


----------



## shemmy (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, mlb.tv just rebooted me into an extended update. Luckily I also have an AppleTV so I can watch a game while the Tivo takes an hour plus to update and reboot. Lots of great things about the Tivo, but this is a disaster.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

I have had few issues with mlb.tv until this weekend. During Sunday's game, my Tivo Mini rebooted. I've had a few freezes prior to that. 

My biggest gripe is that rewinding and fast forwarding blacks out the screen. Not sure if this intentional or a flaw in the programming.


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

I haven't had an "overall" box reboot with MLB.tv, but the app has caused several lockups several times, bad enough I had to reboot it myself (TiVo not responding to any remote input, although indicator lights show up on the remote and the Roamio that the signal is being sent.) Does this count?

I have 20.4.1 btw...


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

I've pretty much given up on using my tivo roamio to watch MLB.tv. I got my roamio last September and noticed the problem then too and was hoping it would be fixed for the new season. After it crashed my tivo about 50% of the times I've tried using it, I've just gone back to my apple TV. I can't have ten minutes missing in the middle of my recordings because TiVo can't be bothered to put out an app that won't crash the whole machine. Apple TV works great and the mlb app even seems to work on my tivo mini, but it's horrible on my roamio.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey wickerbill.... I've been able to watch some games on both my Roamio and Mini but the quality on both of them are not that great...it locked up my Roamio and Mini each one time causing me to reboot each one.... I also have an apple TV and a Roku so I have been trying to compare all of the devices to determine if its a Tivo problem or an MLB problem....like you I have to agree my apple TV does a much better job; the Roku, however has been even worse than the Tivo's....also last season I was able to watch the games on my Asus Android Tablet and this year it completely crashes the tablet.... I am 100% convinced this problem is an MLB problem since its unstable on a lot of different devices; its just that it seems to be worse on some than others and I've only had my Roamio and been a Tivo customer for about a month and this is a big disappointment because I was hoping the Roamio having the MLB integrated in it would be my one stop for everything but I see now thats not going to happen.... supposedly MLB is aware of these issues and they have said they are going to be fixing things but how and when is a mystery...the whole month of April was pretty much bad quality and I hope with May things will improve otherwise next season I' not going to commit to a whole season until I know things on their end are working right.....


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

Tried watching the Brewers/Cardinals today. Picture looked grainy on the Roamio, Mini, Roku, and Apple TV....there wasn't any buffering, pauses, etc but it completely locked up my Roamio causing me to once again reboot my Roamio just to get back to the Tivo Central Screen.... I'm still convinced this is an MLB TV problem though since its bad on multiple devices. Of all of my devices it seems to work best on the Apple TV so I give up trying to watch a game on my Roamio and Mini.....total disappointment! MLB won't get my $130 next season if they can't do any better than this!


----------



## Scooterj (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah MLB TV on my Roku 3 is finally working like last year smooth no freezing or buffering. however, on the Tivo Roamio the pic is still grainy, freezing, buffering.


----------



## Scooterj (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah MLB TV on my Roku 3 is finally working like last year smooth no freezing or buffering. however, on the Tivo Roamio the pic is still grainy, freezing, buffering.


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

MLB may be having problems, but there is no way tivo should allow a video streaming service be able to crash the entire tivo. This is 100% a tivo issue in creating a system that allows outside services to impact a tivo's number one function: record tv programs.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

wickebill; I hadn't really thought of it that way but I have to agree 100% with what you said....MLB is having all sorts of problems this year on several devices but Tivo shouldn't allow and app from another source to cause the DVR to completely lock up having to reboot it. I just wonder if Tivo is going to do anything about this or bring it to MLB's attention.... I have reported the issues on the MLB Forum but not sure if it will help....MLB rolled out an update for the Roku a couple days ago and it seems to have improved it so lets just hope they will come up with a fix for our Tivo's


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

Just bumping this thread in hopes some of the moderators will take notice.... I'm still having issues with the MLB App....picture quality is good but the constant freezing, stuttering, pausing, etc continues.....If others are still having these issues continue to post your feedback and keep this thread going in hopes there will be a fix soon..thanks!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ukwildcat4life said:


> Just bumping this thread in hopes some of the moderators will take notice.... I'm still having issues with the MLB App....picture quality is good but the constant freezing, stuttering, pausing, etc continues.....If others are still having these issues continue to post your feedback and keep this tread going in hopes there will be a fix soon..thanks!


This forum is not affiliated with TiVo. So this thread will not notify them of an issue.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

It may not be affiliated but they do check these forums . I called Tivo when these issues with MLB started and the CSR said that she was aware of a thread on their forums so I think it's possible they do monitor them. Whether they do or not I will continue posting until there is a fix.


----------



## Scooterj (Dec 11, 2013)

My MLB TV app on my Roamio is still terrible. Picture is good then bad, freezing, stuttering. I know MLB TV had problems on many devices earlier this season but on roamio it is still bad. I do not even attempt to watch it on my Roamio anymore a complete disappointment. Glad I have a Roku 3 as backup their picture is clear no buffering.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

I have no problems watching 3-4 games a week on MLB.TV on either my Roamio or my Premiere Elite. I don't know if that shows a problem with particular MLB.TV servers, or whether it's related to network issues.


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

Tried to watch MLB.tv tonight on my Roamio - kept freezing. Unwatchable.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

CrispyCritter said:


> I have no problems watching 3-4 games a week on MLB.TV on either my Roamio or my Premiere Elite. I don't know if that shows a problem with particular MLB.TV servers, or whether it's related to network issues.


You're one of the lucky ones! the picture quality on both my Roamio and Mini are good but the problems are stuttering, freezing, pausing, etc and it has completely locked up my Roamio and Mini a couple of times forcing me to have to reboot them just to get back to the Tivo Central Screen.....I have been posting on MLB's forum and I can tell ya there are hundreds of unsatisfied customers this year! and the problems are not isolated to just the Tivo's; its on many devices! I think they may have a server overload problem this year or something....MLB has been great the last two seasons for me but this year so far its been a nightmare! Luckily I own an Apple TV and a Roku and between all those devices I can usually manage to get one of them to half way work....the apple tv so far has given me the best quality ....I've only been a Tivo owner for about a month and one of the things that attracted me was the MLB app built into the DVR; I was hoping it would be my one stop solution but until MLB gets things fixed and thats if they do fix the problems I will have to use other devices to view the games on.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Guys who want to get around blackouts, you can change the dns on the roamio and it works just fine. I am pleased as the device operates better than my ps3 using a dns service.
Previous i was not aware this was possible and used my ps3. I have since canceled mlbtv for now but it does work,


----------



## Scooterj (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks like Tivo has no plans to fix this terrible MLB Tv app. People pay good money for this and Tivo drops the ball. Way to go Tivo!


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

Scooterj said:


> Looks like Tivo has no plans to fix this terrible MLB Tv app. People pay good money for this and Tivo drops the ball. Way to go Tivo!


I have pretty much given up trying to watch a game on my Roamio and Mini; like you said the picture will start out good but then the quality goes way down, stuttering, pausing, etc.....I have a Roku 2 and an Apple TV and they both are finally streaming the games fine......but MLB has acknowledged on their forum that they are aware of their issues across all the different devices and one moderator told me that they were just now rolling out fixes for these devices so lets hope a fix to the Tivo will come soon....


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

I get regular reboots but keep hoping for a fix. I noticed that if you press the info button while watching a game you get a screen with a option to change feed and skip to an inning. I tried to back out since I was watching a live game, but when I pressed clear the machine rebooted. I'd love to read some instructions so I can navigate and use MLB.tv. It's not fixed. Network interruptions cause a kernel panic reboot. However, some people say it works perfectly for them.


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

I'll have to try the info button - didn't know you could skip to an inning on the TiVo MLB app. I have that feature with my Roku - didn't know TiVo had it.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

I've had pretty good luck with Tivo's MLB TV recently. I admit the navigation is non-intuitive, but I'll try to list here what I've learned mostly through trial and error:
There are three basic screens: (a) the game chooser (Game) screen that you see at startup where you can select Today's games and others using the Calendar; (b) the full screen game view (Full); and the innings screen (Innings) you get when you press Info from Full.

While in Full or Innings, the trick play buttons (replay, advance, pause, play, FF, REW) work as do the long press of replay (to beginning) and advance (to live). If the video freezes, I will try the "to live" long press (or FF) to try to unfreeze ... otherwise I try to restart the game from the Game screen before a reboot occurs.

Here is the non-intuitive tricky part. You can only get to Game by pressing the left-arrow from Full, *unless* Innings is focused on an inning in the linescore (like after a skip to inning). You must bring the Inning focus back to the left menu to get back to Game (easiest is to do that before going to Full after an inning skip).

You can always get to Full by pressing Zoom, and I usually exit the app by pressing Live TV (you can also do that with a couple of presses by left arrowing out of Game).

That's the basics ... I'm sure I left some things out, but it should help you.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

humbb said:


> I've had pretty good luck with Tivo's MLB TV recently. I admit the navigation is non-intuitive, but I'll try to list here what I've learned mostly through trial and error:
> There are three basic screens: (a) the game chooser (Game) screen that you see at startup where you can select Today's games and others using the Calendar; (b) the full screen game view (Full); and the innings screen (Innings) you get when you press Info from Full.
> 
> While in Full or Innings, the trick play buttons (replay, advance, pause, play, FF, REW) work as do the long press of replay (to beginning) and advance (to live). If the video freezes, I will try the "to live" long press (or FF) to try to unfreeze ... otherwise I try to restart the game from the Game screen before a reboot occurs.
> ...


Good to hear that you're having good luck with the MLB TV app on your Tivo.....the quality on my Roamio Base and Mini are still not up to par.....the pictures quality has been ok for the most part but there are audio pauses and sometimes it rewinds back a few seconds....a couple of times early in the season it completely locked up my Tivo's requiring a reboot ....I've posted and posted on MLB's forum and they have told me a few times that their developers are working on fixes but here we are two months almost into the season and these problems haven't went away. Luckily I have a Roku and Apple TV that I can watch the games on....they pushed out an update for the Roku at the end of April and it seems the most stable device for me, however, I'd love to be able to watch them on my Tivo's......was hoping my Tivo would be the only STB that I'd have to use but not so......Netflix and other apps are working fine just not the MLB app....


----------



## Scooterj (Dec 11, 2013)

MLB TV app is complete junk. The glitches have been fixed on most devices but not The Roamio. Glad I have a Roku 3 to watch the games or I would be really mad. I read MLB TV changed some software this year so maybe it does not work well with the Tivo.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

Scooterj said:


> MLB TV app is complete junk. The glitches have been fixed on most devices but not The Roamio. Glad I have a Roku 3 to watch the games or I would be really mad. I read MLB TV changed some software this year so maybe it does not work well with the Tivo.


I agree Scooterj....they have fixed some of the devices to where MLB is watchable although I still don't see the quality that was in years past....they definitely haven't addressed the issue with Tivo devices as mine still pauses, skips, rewinds, etc.... I think right now the quality on the Roku is the best but I'd like to do away with all these STB's and only use my Tivo but looks like that won't be happening anytime soon.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm not sure why my results would be different ... I've had no problem watching complete games (and even switching between several games) this weekend with the TiVo app, other than an occasional freeze - no reboots.

Only thing I can think of is I changed my static DNS assignments to Level 3 DNS at 4.2.2.3, 4.2.2.4 and 4.2.2.5 on my Linksys router setup a couple of years ago as recommended by the MLB TV support team. Maybe try that if you haven't?

I'm just grasping right now.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

humbb said:


> I'm not sure why my results would be different ... I've had no problem watching complete games (and even switching between several games) this weekend with the TiVo app, other than an occasional freeze - no reboots.
> 
> Only thing I can think of is I changed my static DNS assignments to Level 3 DNS at 4.2.2.3, 4.2.2.4 and 4.2.2.5 on my Linksys router setup a couple of years ago as recommended by the MLB TV support team. Maybe try that if you haven't?
> 
> I'm just grasping right now.


I can watch games with my Tivo Roamio and Mini but the quality is not good....early in the season it caused my devices to reboot a few times but that hasn't happened in a while...The problem for me watching on Tivo at the moment is that there are audio pauses, occasional skipping/freezing, and rewinds....I can also go back and forth between games.....an MLB forum Moderator had me change my DNS settings on my router a few weeks ago to google DNS and that really never helped as I could see no noticeable difference....fact is MLB TV has major problems this year across all devices; some they have fixed and others are still waiting such as Tivo so until they announce that they have worked on a fix for Tivo I will have to continue watching on my Roku as its doing really well compared to my Tivo devices.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Got the rest of then season offer for $50 , I bit. 

Don't forget with unblock us you can get locals on your TiVo. As I am typing it just froze haha but usually does OK.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

synch22 said:


> Got the rest of then season offer for $50 , I bit.


Do you have a link for that deal? I'm a subscriber, but I know some who may bite on that as well. Thanks.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

came in a email this is the link

http://view.ed4.net/v/MK8YGL/3VBKJV...ION=1&FORMAT=H?partnerId=ed-8277052-711176243


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

Wanted to revive an old thread instead of starting a new one. Lots of us had problems watching MLB games last season due to it causing our DVR's to lock up, reboot, etc......so far during this year's spring training games the quality on my Roamio has been great compared to last year. Mine locked up the first time I tried using it a few days ago but I rebooted my Roamio and all has been well since. Last season I had audio pauses, occasional reboots, etc..... Is everyone else that watches MLB games on their Tivo's having any luck with better quality so far? I'm hoping that once the regular season begins Sunday the quality will remain good like its been during these spring training games! Lets hope!


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

The few time I have watched this spring it has been much better than last year. The only problem is that several times it says "you are not authorized to view this game. Go to mlb.com to reauthorize."


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

HazelW said:


> The few time I have watched this spring it has been much better than last year. The only problem is that several times it says "you are not authorized to view this game. Go to mlb.com to reauthorize."


Thanks for the input! and good to hear that you too are having better quality with the MLB than a year ago! I'm not sure what would cause you to get the " you are not authorized to view this game" other than a lot of spring training games are not available for viewing? or perhaps there could be something in your MLB account that is messed up? report back and let us know how your Tivo continues to do....


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

Does the app no longer show up unless you have a mlb.tv premium subscription?


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

The MLB app should be there whether you have a subscription or not. You need to go into your settings and under video (I think) are your apps ; you need to put a check mark beside it and re enable the app and that should do it. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

The app is complete JUNK!

Last night I was trying to watch the Angels @ Mariners game and both the home and away HD feeds were probably being streamed at 240p. Every now and then it would go HD then fade back to horrid quality.

My internet speed is 150 down and everything else streams just fine so it's NOT my internet.

Also, every time I exit the app I am greeted with a banner dead smack in the middle of the screen on live TV that says *the copyright holder no longer permits viewing of this portion of the program.*

The only way to get the error to go away is a reboot of the Tivo. Changing hdmi inputs, turning the TV on / off does not work. Entering the MLB app and exiting works about 1 out of 15 times. Last night I had to reboot the Tivo to get this error to go away.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

raqball said:


> The app is complete JUNK!
> 
> Last night I was trying to watch the Angels @ Mariners game and both the home and away HD feeds were probably being streamed at 240p. Every now and then it would go HD then fade back to horrid quality.
> 
> ...


That happened to me while watching the game on my iPad too... the whole copyright holder deal message came up inside the app


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

I guess I had my hopes up for nothing. The spring training games streamed fine on my Roamio and Mini but since the regular season started its hit or miss.....sometimes the quality is all fuzzy; it will go in and out from HD to almost unwatchable and the all too familiar audio pauses go along with the bad picture. These problems went on all of last season and I complained several times and brought it to the attention on the MLB's support forum......I urge everyone that is having problems to go over the the MLB support forum and complain; not saying or holding my breath that they will do anything since they didn't last year but it wouldn't hurt. If MLB can't do any better than this then Tivo just needs to eliminate the MLB app and not even allow it on their devices. I know its not my network or bandwidth or equipment thats the problem because all of my other streaming apps work fine. Thankfully I have a Roku 3 and Apple TV and the games work ok on them; not great but watchable most of the time.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

Last night I watched a game from about 7 to 8:30 PM. Lots of glitches, pauses, dropouts, replays, and fuzziness. This morning I finished the game and it worked perfectly. So either my internet is congested in the evening or the MLB servers can't keep up. I'm guessing the latter since other streaming services work fine.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

HazelW said:


> Last night I watched a game from about 7 to 8:30 PM. Lots of glitches, pauses, dropouts, replays, and fuzziness. This morning I finished the game and it worked perfectly. So either my internet is congested in the evening or the MLB servers can't keep up. I'm guessing the latter since other streaming services work fine.


Who is your ISP? if its AT&T UVerse there has been a big problem going on since opening day where people have came on to the MLB forum and complained about games not streaming for them, etc... the only response the moderators gave was that they are aware of the issue and will post back when they receive new information....the moderators on MLB basically always try and blame the customers internet connection, equipment, etc.......I think the problem is exactly what you said about them not having enough servers and bandwidth to keep up with everyone especially during live games and during prime time hours but they won't ever own up to it.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

COME ON TIVO!

Just tried the MLB app on my TiVo Roamio Plus and watched a few minutes of a game. When I exited out my TiVo rebooted. Hmm. Google "tivo roamio mlb reboot" and find a thread where people have been complaining about this for over a year.

Lame.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

The two worthwhile MLB.tv apps I've used are ps4 and Roku. The tivo, Apple TV, Windows 8, and Xbox360 are all beyond garbage, even on my wired 100mb/s connection.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Alf Tanner said:


> The two worthwhile MLB.tv apps I've used are ps4 and Roku. The tivo, Apple TV, Windows 8, and Xbox360 are all beyond garbage, even on my wired 100mb/s connection.


We've used MLB.tv on an Apple TV for I believe 4 or 5 years and the last several years its been flawless. Not sure why you are thinking its garbage. We watch a game usually daily and I don't recall it having any problems at all the whole season. We've been using it on Tivo, sometimes simultaneous on the Roamio and a Mini watching the same game in different rooms and at a different point in the game, for a couple of weeks now and not had any problems. I think the design of Tivo's MLB app is kind of crude compared to AppleTV, but as far as watching the game itself they seem to be identical. The quality of the stream is usually poor for about one minute until it buffers up some and then we are getting HD quality the whole game with no stuttering or buffering at all.

There has to be some kind network problem, or maybe a problem at the source feed, that is causing a problem. Have you tried watching a different feed or a different game when you have the problem to see if its feed related? And how are you networking your devices in the house?


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

The biggest problem with the TiVo version is that it crashes the TiVo about half the time when you exit the app. So you really can't watch a game while something else you want is recording. The latest update did not fix the problem.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Alf Tanner said:


> The two worthwhile MLB.tv apps I've used are ps4 and Roku. The tivo, Apple TV, Windows 8, and Xbox360 are all beyond garbage, even on my wired 100mb/s connection.


I'll agree on the Roku(don't have a PS4) but I also have zero problems with the Apple TV version as well. However, for functionality, I prefer Amazon Fire TV's version.

Besides TIVO, you should also complain to MLB.TV. They are the ones looking bad to an extent and they do work with the streaming companies to develop the apps. They may put more pressure on TIVO to get it fixed.


----------



## 4d3fect (May 6, 2015)

Yeah, I've tried MLB.TV on my Roamio and totally freezes it after trying to exit the app. Worse than useless. It works fine on my Roku, so I'm not wasting time screeching at some anonymous dev team to fix it.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Last night we had a game going on our two Minis, and each one ended up rebooting itself after it got hung trying to rewind, and then hitting the Tivo button resulted in the reboot. I hadn't seen this before so may have been the amount of bandwidth we are using... not sure. The game playback was high quality, although there were 2 times that it lagged a bit, but then recovered on its on. The rebooting is bad for sure.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

convergent said:


> We've used MLB.tv on an Apple TV for I believe 4 or 5 years and the last several years its been flawless. Not sure why you are thinking its garbage. We watch a game usually daily and I don't recall it having any problems at all the whole season. We've been using it on Tivo, sometimes simultaneous on the Roamio and a Mini watching the same game in different rooms and at a different point in the game, for a couple of weeks now and not had any problems. I think the design of Tivo's MLB app is kind of crude compared to AppleTV, but as far as watching the game itself they seem to be identical. The quality of the stream is usually poor for about one minute until it buffers up some and then we are getting HD quality the whole game with no stuttering or buffering at all.
> 
> There has to be some kind network problem, or maybe a problem at the source feed, that is causing a problem. Have you tried watching a different feed or a different game when you have the problem to see if its feed related? And how are you networking your devices in the house?


We have a cubs fan in the house as well so the cubs game is on occasionally. That one is on the ps4 usually but on the occasions we've used it with the Tivo mini it's experienced similar issues. Other than that I have not ever watched a different stream.

My network is wired throughout the house with cables I made myself, none run along or directly across AC power. I dont have a several thousand dollar tester to test for crosstalk on the cables but I'm fairly confident in my ability to properly terminate Cat6 cables, which is what all but one of the cables is made from.

My ISP connection specs are 100mb/s down and 10mb/s up.

Logging into the modem page all the voltages and SNR are well within spec from what I've researched on broadbandreports. I rigged up an active cooling system to my router and modem downstairs so they're never even warm to the touch.

I have a dlink managed switch downstairs to appropriate connections to everything downstairs and a smart switch (was on sale) for the connections upstairs to my main HT area.

The cable connection comes directly in from outside to an arris modem and then from there directly to an Asus N66U router running merlin firmware acting as the dhcp server for the entire network.

Upstairs there is an Apple Time capsule running as a wireless access point and Time Machine backup, not using the built in DHCP server.

With 2 networked receivers, 2 airport express base stations (no DHCP or NAT), 2 Tivo Minis, a Roamio Pro, 2 smart TVs, a workstation, gaming computer, networked printer, multiple laptops (both wireless and wired) 3 iPads, 3 iPhones, a PS4 (also wired) and various other wireless devices; the only issue I've ever found on the network is the mlv.tv app on the Tivos, LG smart TV, Sony Blu-Ray player (junk) and Windows modern desktop app.

DLNA sharing, Airplay, Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, Vudu, Crackle, and watching shows recorded on the Roamio through the minis has been almost flawless.

All devices on my network either have DHCP reservations or static IPs

When gaming I get less than a 75 to the farthest corners of North America.

Pinging google.com from powershell gives a 7ms response time

Using pingtest shows a max ping of 40 and jitter of 0-1 with 0 packet loss to the farthest corners of this continent.

I dont get why my mlb.tv experience has not been better, unless the problem is with the app or the stream on their end.

The Apple TV has been flakey since it was new so I might have included that inappropriately.



Chuck_IV said:


> I'll agree on the Roku(don't have a PS4) but I also have zero problems with the Apple TV version as well. However, for functionality, I prefer Amazon Fire TV's version.
> 
> Besides TIVO, you should also complain to MLB.TV. They are the ones looking bad to an extent and they do work with the streaming companies to develop the apps. They may put more pressure on TIVO to get it fixed.


Have complained to both, and will continue to do so.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Alf, I'm consistently seeing flakiness with the Tivo Mini's now. Last night I didn't have the reboot problem, but every time I tried to do any significant FF or RW, it locked up and hitting Tivo button as an exit, it didn't reboot. The night before it did reboot on both Minis. The only difference was I was only watching on one Mini last night and two the night before.

The funny part is my wife keeps telling me to hit FF through commercial breaks and I tell her I don't want to because I don't want it to lock up. She's used to the AppleTV being flawless and I was just lazy and didn't want to switch to the AppleTV. She says, "if we paid $xxx for this it should work... this is unacceptable". She's not very tech oriented and would be wanting me to take it all back because this one thing isn't working right. I'm like its software...its a bug or something and need to wait for them to fix it... we bought it as a DVR and this is icing on the cake. 

But it is frustrating. These apps, more than anything else, causes me to think Tivo is going to die a slow death if they don't get control of their apps quality... especially for the apps they are putting on the Roamio box an advertising... Hulu, Netflix, Amazon.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

I've noticed that I get the FF/lockup problem when watching a game in prime time while it is still ongoing. If I watch the next morning, everything works fine. I still get the reboot when exiting no matter what.


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

Another ditto here for HazelW's problem. Can't FF without locking up the stream 90% of the time - have to restart MLB.tv from the Tivo main menu to get it working again, and most of the time when I exit MLB.tv, it reboots the TiVo. Very frustrating.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Yep, add me to the list of people who get the reboot. Just got my Tivo updated and now when I exit MLB.TV it shows the Tivo meain screen for a second then reboots.

The sad part is, before my Tivo updated to the latest version, it was running 20.3.8 and I never got any reboots. Now I do.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

So people with the reboot issue on exit, instead of using the TIVO button, try hitting the GUIDE button. I've done this a few times now and it has not rebooted. Using the TIVO button, it almost always does.

Fast Forwarding still freezes the stream tho.


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

Chuck_IV said:


> So people with the reboot issue on exit, instead of using the TIVO button, try hitting the GUIDE button. I've done this a few times now and it has not rebooted. Using the TIVO button, it almost always does.
> 
> Fast Forwarding still freezes the stream tho.


I will try that. Last night instead of hitting the TiVo button or the left arrow to go back and officially "exit" the app, I just hit the live TV button and that didn't lock up the TiVo.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

I have found that the reboot is random but happens about 1/3 of the time and it does not make any difference how you exit the app.


----------



## jff6791 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm getting re-boots 100% of time on mini, roamio and premier regardless of exit key. Has anyone submitted a ticket on this to Tivo or MLB?


----------



## andybech (Aug 30, 2011)

Almost 100% time here too. Was maybe 10% of the time the first 3 months of the season. Very annoying as you can't watch MLB if the Tivo is recording anything else.


----------



## abcgary (Aug 12, 2015)

All they ever do is give me lip service when I report this issue! SOMETHING MUST BE DONE !!!

My Tivo roamio reboots 100 percent of the time when exiting the mlb app. For months, Tivo has done nothing to fix this. Nothing. 

I demand answers but get nothing. 

What can we do??????


----------



## jff6791 (Jan 8, 2009)

abcgary said:


> All they ever do is give me lip service when I report this issue! SOMETHING MUST BE DONE !!!
> 
> My Tivo roamio reboots 100 percent of the time when exiting the mlb app. For months, Tivo has done nothing to fix this. Nothing.
> 
> ...


I don't recommend MLB support....you'll get crickets there too. And more bad news if you watch NHL Gamecenter. It's being turfed to MLB this coming season so they can spread their incompetence to another venue.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

jff6791 said:


> I don't recommend MLB support....you'll get crickets there too. And more bad news if you watch NHL Gamecenter. It's being turfed to MLB this coming season so they can spread their incompetence to another venue.


While it may be incompetence, at least there is something. The NHL has been pathetic in their support for devices. I see a MLB app on just about everything these days, while the NHL stays stagnant on what they actually do support. I'm hoping with MLB at the wheel, we will at least start to see an NHL app on more devices going forward.

While I might complain about an NHL app, it would be nice to actually have an app to complain about. Only problem is, based on the story I read, MLB won't be taking over app development until January.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I've gotten reboots twice in about 5 or 6 times I've used the app.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Yea, got one on the Mini last night after trying to exit with the guide button, so no go there either.


----------



## jff6791 (Jan 8, 2009)

Chuck_IV said:


> While it may be incompetence, at least there is something. The NHL has been pathetic in their support for devices. I see a MLB app on just about everything these days, while the NHL stays stagnant on what they actually do support. I'm hoping with MLB at the wheel, we will at least start to see an NHL app on more devices going forward.
> 
> While I might complain about an NHL app, it would be nice to actually have an app to complain about. Only problem is, based on the story I read, MLB won't be taking over app development until January.


Be careful what you wish for. I've been watching Gamecenter on a laptop with HDMI tether to TV which has been pretty much bombproof the last few seasons. That's what I'm going back to for MLB as well until they get the TiVo app repaired. I won't be holding my breath on that one.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

reboot issue made me miss the only part of the Royals game worth missing... when the bullpen uncharacteristically got destroyed in the 8th and 9th


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

jff6791 said:


> Be careful what you wish for. I've been watching Gamecenter on a laptop with HDMI tether to TV which has been pretty much bombproof the last few seasons. That's what I'm going back to for MLB as well until they get the TiVo app repaired. I won't be holding my breath on that one.


If you want something more convenient, the AppleTV MLB app has been quite reliable for me for years.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I've been using it with the Amazon Fire TV. You can also Chromecast the games from the mobile app, at least on Android.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

hefe said:


> I've been using it with the Amazon Fire TV. You can also Chromecast the games from the mobile app, at least on Android.


Fire TV's interface is my favorite of the 5 ways I have(I just hate the Fire's general interface). I have a MLB app on my Samsung TV(way too slow), Roku, Fire TV, Apple TV and now the Roamio.


----------



## jff6791 (Jan 8, 2009)

Annoyingly going back to the laptop brought the between inning ads back. I thought they had ditched those since the TiVo app seems to filter them out. How do the other devices handle these ads?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jff6791 said:


> Annoyingly going back to the laptop brought the between inning ads back. I thought they had ditched those since the TiVo app seems to filter them out. How do the other devices handle these ads?


I haven't seen ads on any of my devices, including PC.


----------



## jff6791 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm getting them with the new media player on laptop. ...regardless of browser.


----------



## stavesacre03 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm a brand new Roamio user, but longtime mlb.tv user. I've had varying degrees of success with mlb.tv on xbox 360, ps3, ps4, roku, pc, android, ios, and firetv stick. ps4, ios and roku are basically flawless for me. 

I'm extremely disappointed that i'm having the same issues that many here are reporting. Almost every time i exit the mlb app the roamio reboots. This is really unacceptable as waiting for 2 minutes to reboot is annoying and messes up recordings-- you know, kind of the whole reason for getting a tivo in the first place. I'm opening a ticket with tivo, but don't expect a lot given the input i've seen on this thread. it's too bad, too, because the picture and streaming quality on the tivo are really top notch.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

jff6791 said:


> Annoyingly going back to the laptop brought the between inning ads back. I thought they had ditched those since the TiVo app seems to filter them out. How do the other devices handle these ads?


using the app on the pc or an internet browser?


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Just to keep this alive... we've been watching daily and have pretty much shifted back to AppleTV in the main room we watch in because the Roamio MLB app is so fragile. It didn't bother me so bad on the Minis, but this afternoon had a game going on the Roamio and it of course rebooted and so all the recordings that were going on are now screwed up. 

I'm guessing that this app is completely written by MLB, and they probably aren't that worried about fixing it because Tivo is probably a small percentage of their market. Tivo needs to find a way to pressure their app providers for the major apps to have consistent quality or over time I think this will be one of the things that kills them. The market is moving in that direction.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

I have posted this issue on the MLB.TV support forum here:
http://www.forums.mlb.com/discussio...ames/ml-help01/1?tsn=3&nav=messages&tid=30649

Doing a "Tivo" search, I couldn't find any mention of the reboot issue on that forum, so I decided to list the elements of the problem (my interpretation) and see what their response would be.

As you can see, they were polite, but claim that they cannot reliably replicate the problem (note they never say that they aren't getting restarts). Could you folks please expand on my explanations and post these on MLB (you have to be a MLB.TV subscriber) to get them going in the right direction. I really don't know what more I can do. 

Thanks.


----------



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

humbb said:


> I have posted this issue on the MLB.TV support forum here:
> http://www.forums.mlb.com/discussio...ames/ml-help01/1?tsn=3&nav=messages&tid=30649


Ok, I've added my 2 cents over on the mlb forum.

The only improvement with latest tivo software release is that it appears to reboot a bit faster and they've finally removed the auto start of that annoying tivo cartoon, really important given this mlb bug - thankyou!!.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

I added my experience in the thread also. At least it sounds like MLB and Tivo are talking about it. I would find it shocking if they can't reproduce the problem.

The visit over to that forum was also worth some entertainment value... I hadn't been there in a long time. Sports fans are the worst at having no tolerance for any technical problem. Some of the folks are just really obnoxious and rude to the people responding. I guess that is why a lot of companies don't do forums for support.


----------



## Putteringalong (Jul 1, 2015)

I haven't had the reboot issue - but then I can't get a game to load. I select the game I want to watch, select home or away feed, and start at live or beginning, and after a few seconds the screen goes black. I've waited 5+ minutes and always end up going to Live TV because no games load.

Then I switch to my Roku and have almost no issues watching any game I want to.

Romeo Plus and 2 Minis. Amazon and Netflix work fine. I've rebooted both the router and the TiVo. Is there a magic trick out there that I'm missing?


----------



## russdog (Aug 22, 2004)

Has anybody been able to use the "jump to inning" function and have it work reliably?

On occasion I've had it work twice in a game before it freezes the whole shebang... but usually it freezes things on the very first try.

How can it be this bad without them fixing it?


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

I use the jump to inning and it seems to work reasonably well.


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

I'm amazed that this problem has not been fixed. It was doing this last year and it's no better this year despite several TiVo software updates. I don't even bother using the TiVo mlb app on my roamio so I don't have to worry about interrupting recordings. I still use it on my mini since it's not as disruptive when it inevitably restarts after I exit the mlb app. TiVo shouldn't even allow a third party app to have the ability to crash the entire TiVo box and interrupt recordings.


----------



## jff6791 (Jan 8, 2009)

Alf Tanner said:


> using the app on the pc or an internet browser?


Browser on mlb.tv site. I get ads every half inning with new or old player.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

jff6791 said:


> Browser on mlb.tv site. I get ads every half inning with new or old player.


adblock plus for firefox or similar for chrome is what I use to eliminate ads... works on my system at least.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Got the new s/w version 20.5.2a pushed last night. Sadly, MLB TV did the ol' reboot again upon exit (it didn't after a 10 minute session, but it rebooted after a ~45minute session). :down:

So much for "escalation" of the issue between Tivo and MLB TV.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

humbb said:


> Got the new s/w version 20.5.2a pushed last night. Sadly, MLB TV did the ol' reboot again upon exit (it didn't after a 10 minute session, but it rebooted after a ~45minute session). :down:
> 
> So much for "escalation" of the issue between Tivo and MLB TV.


Honestly, with the season almost over, I doubt you will see a fix this year. The best we can hope for is both Tivo and MLB TV take this issue SERIOUSLY and get it fixed for next year. It would be one thing if the app just crashed, but this is a debilitating problem since it reboots the ENTIRE MACHINE.


----------



## shemmy (Feb 17, 2010)

Lord almighty, yet again this evening. I have pretty much stopped using the damned thing, but I watch a little Vin Scully, try to exit back to my regular tivo list and boom. 

Absurd,


----------



## tedbrown (Jul 13, 2015)

Well, it's been a few weeks now and it would appear that this reboot bug has finally been squashed. Not one reboot so far this year. Glitches that did occur last year's spring training, also not occurring.

The between innings did once show an ad, but without audio, so that's still good.

Now, just don't change anything please! If it ain't broke....


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Funny. I'd prefer ads to the dumb sign. Ads give an idea how close you are to returning and also the sound doesn't just suddenly come on when they come back. At least play some music.


----------

